# Maremma poultry dog needs quick rehome! Anyone near Wisconsin?  I'll deliver.



## Deedles (May 27, 2017)

Have a beautiful intact 2 yr. old female Maremma raised with guineas and ducks.  Has never been inside a fence but she has been trained to stay in her yard, so introduction to fencing would be required if you have that.  She sits 99%, stays 50% til released and comes 100% with multiple prompts as I don't let her say no.  Problem is our guineas are gone due to neighbors complaints (hope they are liking the ticks moving back in) and she now only has me to guard which is starting to be a problem. Showing aggression to our old dog and others as well... whichever ones she decides is a predator or danger to me.  She also doesn't prefer small children but is fine with our neighboring teenagers.  Am prepared to deliver her to Tennessee tomorrow if no one closer wants to add her to their farm.  You wouldn't be sorry, she's an awesome Maremma and we love her.  Her name is Tilly


----------



## Latestarter (May 28, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH from NE Texas. Sorry you have to let your dog go and I know it must really hurt you. I wish I were closer. There are folks up north near you that may be interested, but since you're leaving with her to TN tomorrow, there may not be enough time to place her closer from on here.   Whatever, I surely hope you find her a new forever home that will care for her and giver her a good and meaningful life. Please stay around at least long enough to give us a status report and update. Thanks.


----------



## TnHomesteader (May 29, 2017)

Deedles said:


> Have a beautiful intact 2 yr. old female Maremma raised with guineas and ducks.  Has never been inside a fence but she has been trained to stay in her yard, so introduction to fencing would be required if you have that.  She sits 99%, stays 50% til released and comes 100% with multiple prompts as I don't let her say no.  Problem is our guineas are gone due to neighbors complaints (hope they are liking the ticks moving back in) and she now only has me to guard which is starting to be a problem. Showing aggression to our old dog and others as well... whichever ones she decides is a predator or danger to me.  She also doesn't prefer small children but is fine with our neighboring teenagers.  Am prepared to deliver her to Tennessee tomorrow if no one closer wants to add her to their farm.  You wouldn't be sorry, she's an awesome Maremma and we love her.  Her name is Tilly


----------



## TnHomesteader (May 29, 2017)

We are in the Waynesboro, Tn area, and would love to have her!


----------



## TAH (May 29, 2017)

TnHomesteader said:


> We are in the Waynesboro, Tn area, and would love to have her!


You might try PMing her.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 29, 2017)

She may already be enroute. Her post was Saturday and she indicated she was traveling on Sunday.


----------



## TnHomesteader (May 29, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> She may already be enroute. Her post was Saturday and she indicated she was traveling on Sunday.


Thank you


----------



## Mike CHS (May 29, 2017)

I don't know what part of Tennessee you are in but I saw an ad in the Nashville Craigslist for a Pyrenees 5 year old and her 8 month old that might be something worth looking at.

https://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/6142187432.html


----------



## TnHomesteader (May 30, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> I don't know what part of Tennessee you are in but I saw an ad in the Nashville Craigslist for a Pyrenees 5 year old and her 8 month old that might be something worth looking at.
> 
> https://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/6142187432.html


Thank you for the link!


----------



## TnHomesteader (May 30, 2017)

TAH said:


> You might try PMing her.


Hi....um I'm going to show my amature status at forums... How do I PM someone from here?


----------



## Mike CHS (May 30, 2017)

Go to the top of the screen where your name is and hover over your screen name.  You should get a drop-down tab and you should see 'conversations'.  Click on that and you should get a menu where you can choose to 'start a conversation'.  That isn't verbatim but should be close.


----------



## TnHomesteader (May 30, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> Go to the top of the screen where your name is and hover over your screen name.  You should get a drop-down tab and you should see 'conversations'.  Click on that and you should get a menu where you can choose to 'start a conversation'.  That isn't verbatim but should be close.


Found it! Thanks!


----------



## Deedles (May 30, 2017)

Hi everyone, yes I was driving through Illinois (ugh, what a long state!) to Tennessee when these responses were happening.  Tilly is in her new situation on a sheep farm by Middleton, TN.  Thank you for the interest.  Love these Maremmas.  What an amazing breed of dog!  If feels like all other pet quality dogs will pale in comparison to her... she may have ruined me for any other dog.  Truly.


----------



## TnHomesteader (May 31, 2017)

Yay Tilly! 
I hope she does well in her new home, and you in yours. Welcome to Tn!


----------



## goatgurl (May 31, 2017)

@Deedles  I have to totally agree with you about the maremma breed.  I have a pair and just love them.  they are so good with the stock, kind, gentle and patient but very protective.


----------

